# Another for your comment please.



## GDGeorge (Mar 4, 2014)

I decided to split this out into its own thread...

This is a CSUSA Statesman  in Rhodium and Black Titanium wrapped in a piece of Spalted Pecan.  It's  my new daily-driver due to some faults, but that's for another  thread...

The holidays saw the destruction of my other camera, so this was shot with an old Kodak Easyshare DX640. I'm using a  tripod, two incandescent photofloods, one on either side, and am using  the "Tungsten" white balance and ISO 100 settings.

Your thoughts? Thanks in advance!

Jerry


----------

